# very large wall bulge



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need a picture---is there a corresponding hollow on the living room side?

How old is the house?

I have some ideas but will wait until I hear your answer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this something new that just showed up or did you just notice it?
Is there any cracks in the drywall or plaster?


----------



## chriscronin (Feb 15, 2012)

*answers to q's*

The house in 13 years old. I just noticed the bulge, but it's been there long enough to gather dust.

The bulge is actually bulging out on the living room side. There's no corresponding hollow on the bedroom side.

There are no cracks associated with the bulge.


----------



## mschrade (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe cut it open and take a peek?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Could be---

Loose drywall---improperly attached long ago--(common)

2x4 went crazy after construction---warping out the wall (fairly common)

Improper framing --stacked wall 'hingeing' at the joint--(very unlikely)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only one way to find out what's going on. Remove the drywall.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Could be a dead body in there!


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

If it's bulging on one side and is concave on the other then dollars to donuts it's warped framing. If it gathered dust and there are no cracks of any sort then I would not worry about it...it was probably warped when the house was taped blocked and sanded.

If I had any worries it would be that water was getting in somewhere. Is there a step in the roof level where the bedroom wall meets the living room wall? If so I would just check the flashing/drainage along there. It's an unlikely issue however if you don't have any other signs of water damage, but just enough moisture might be getting in there to warp the wall.


----------



## chriscronin (Feb 15, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks to all for their helpful questions and advice. If I find a body in there, I will be sure to let you know (unless of course my wife tells me to bury in the backyard in the dead of night).

Thanks, too, to oh'mike for his helpful suggestion regarding location - Delaware in the good ole USA.

I'll be sure to check for the possibility of water getting in there.

Frankly, I'm relieved to hear that it could be the somewhat simpler issues that you have all suggested, presence of corpse nothwithstanding.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

chriscronin said:


> Thanks to all for their helpful questions and advice. If I find a body in there, I will be sure to let you know (unless of course my wife tells me to bury in the backyard in the dead of night).
> 
> Thanks, too, to oh'mike for his helpful suggestion regarding location - Delaware in the good ole USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't laugh too much about the dead body thing.  A local contractor began to dismantle some drywall in a kitchen addition. The stench was almost unbearable. They found the remains of a mentally disabled teen who had been wedged into the wall space BY HIS LOVING PARENTS, the previous owners of the home. It happens!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Don't laugh too much about the dead body thing.  A local contractor began to dismantle some drywall in a kitchen addition. The stench was almost unbearable. They found the remains of a mentally disabled teen who had been wedged into the wall space BY HIS LOVING PARENTS, the previous owners of the home. It happens!


 

yuk


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

That's taking 'tough love' a bit too far....


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe it's one of Oh Mike's suggestions, or someone attached a 2x nailer wrong? rockers usually are paid by the sheet, wont take time to fix framing members. though it seems to me like a ledge, if collects dust? a bulge dust would slide down.

only way to know for sure is tear it out and see!


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

dollars to donuts....you just located jimmy hoffa. What a find!


----------

